# La muerte por facismo! Maduro vete ya!



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2016)

Maduro es un hijo de Chavez! MADURO VETE YA!


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2016)

let me translate for all you tiny brains:

death to fascism. maduro go away. maduro hearts chavez.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Sep 22, 2016)

Venezuelans skipping meals to cope with food shortage...




*Venezuela election board sinks push for Maduro referendum in 2016*
_Thursday 22nd September, 2016: Venezuela's national election board on Wednesday dashed opposition hopes of holding a referendum this year to remove unpopular socialist President Nicolas Maduro._


> If the opposition next month successfully collects 20 percent of total voter signatures requesting the plebiscite, then it "could take place halfway through the first quarter of 2017," the board said in a statement.  The timing is crucial because if Maduro were to lose a referendum this year, as polls indicate he would because of an economic crisis, that would trigger a new presidential vote, giving the opposition a chance to end 17 years of socialism.
> 
> But should he lose a referendum next year, Maduro, 53, would be replaced by his vice president, maintaining the Socialist Party in power until the OPEC nation's next presidential election scheduled for the end of 2018.  "We reject the anti-constitutional elements of this announcement by the election board," said Jesus Torrealba, head of the opposition Democratic Unity coalition, which has been holding street rallies for months demanding a vote this year.  Conditions around the next phase toward a referendum, the collection of 20 percent of voter signatures or about 3.9 million in total from Oct. 26 to 28, also appeared designed to stymie the opposition.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 17, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - da fix is in...




*Venezuela's high court deals blow to bid to unseat Maduro*
_Oct 17,`16 -- Venezuela's government-stacked courts have dealt another blow to the opposition's attempts to unseat President Nicolas Maduro._


> In a decision Monday, the Supreme Court ruled that opponents must collect signatures from 20 percent of registered voters in each of Venezuela's 24 states in order to force a recall referendum. The opposition had argued it needed to garner only 20 percent nationally to trigger the vote.
> 
> The ruling will make it harder for opponents to mobilize support, especially in rural states dominated by the government, when it attempts next week to collect and electronically verify 4 million signatures over three days allotted for the petition drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 21, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - the system is rigged...




*Venezuela suspends recall campaign against President Maduro*
_Oct 20,`16 -- Venezuela's electoral authority suspended a recall drive against President Nicolas Maduro on Thursday less than a week before it was set to start, throwing the opposition's key campaign to oust the socialist leader into disarray._


> Officials cited alleged fraud in a preliminary signature-gathering effort as justification for blocking the opposition from proceeding to the next stage of its push to hold a referendum on Maduro's removal. His critics blame the late President Hugo Chavez's heir for Venezuela's economic collapse, bare store shelves and the jailing of opposition leaders.  The opposition immediately blasted the decision as unconstitutional.  "We alert the diplomatic corps in our country that the government today is pushing toward a very dangerous scenario," former presidential candidate Henrique Capriles said on Twitter.  The official announcement came as a shock to many Venezuelans, who were gearing up for the chance to sign petitions next week seeking the embattled leader's removal. To trigger a stay-or-go referendum, the opposition needed to collect and validate some 4 million signatures from 20 percent of the electorate in 24 states over three days next week.
> 
> Critics of Venezuela's 17-year left-wing administration have made the recall their central political issue after being sidelined in Congress and in virtually all other public institutions. But the campaign had already become mostly symbolic after elections officials in September said no vote would take place this year.  That timing is crucial. A successful vote to oust Maduro this year would have triggered a presidential election and given the opposition a good shot at winning power. If Maduro is voted out in 2017, though, his vice president will finish the presidential term, leaving the socialists in charge.  The electoral council's decision Thursday was in response to rulings earlier in the day by courts in four Venezuelan states that found there was fraud in the initial stage of the petition drive. During that stage the opposition had collected signatures from 1 percent of electorate.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey - no fair!...




*Lawmakers decry government ‘coup’ in Venezuela*
_Tue, Oct 25, 2016 - Venezuela’s opposition-majority legislature on Sunday declared that President Nicolas Maduro’s government had committed a coup d’etat by blocking a referendum on removing him from power, vowing mass protests and international pressure._


> Furious over the electoral authorities’ decision to suspend the process of organizing a recall vote, opposition lawmakers passed a resolution declaring “the breakdown of constitutional order” and “a coup d’etat committed by the Nicolas Maduro regime.”  The measure came during an emergency session on the economic and political crisis gripping the South American oil giant, which briefly descended into chaos when a group of Maduro supporters forced its way past security guards and burst into the National Assembly, causing lawmakers to halt the proceedings for 45 minutes.  The legislators then called on Venezuelans to “actively defend” the constitution, declaring they would ask the international community to “activate mechanisms” to restore democracy.  “An ongoing coup d’etat has been perpetrated in Venezuela, culminating in the decision to rob us of a recall referendum. We’re here to officially declare the regrettable and painful rupture of constitutional order,” said majority leader Julio Borges of the center-right opposition coalition, the Democratic Unity Roundtable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Pope meets with embattled Maduro to discuss mounting Venezuela crisis*
_Oct. 24, 2016 - "The pope ... has the well-being of all Venezuelans in his heart," the Vatican said Monday._


> Embattled Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro met with Pope Francis for the first time in three years Monday to discuss mounting troubles in the South American nation.  Maduro, Venezuela's fiery leader since the death of Hugo Chavez in 2013, made an unannounced trip to the Vatican on Monday and was received by the pontiff, the Holy See said in a statement.  The Vatican said Pope Francis agreed to meet with the 53-year-old leader because he feels for the Venezuelan people as they endure political, social and economic upheaval at home.  "The meeting took place in the context of the worrying situation ... which the country is going through and which has had severe repercussions on the daily life of the entire population," the Vatican statement said.  "The pope, who has the well-being of all Venezuelans in his heart, wanted to offer his contribution in support of constitutionality in the country and to every step that could help to resolve the open questions and create greater trust between the parties."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 25, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - tar n' feather him, an' run him outta town onna rail...

*Venezuela's congress opens political trial against Maduro *
_Oct 25,`16 -- Venezuela's opposition-controlled congress has opened a political trial against President Nicolas Maduro for breaking the constitutional order, deepening a standoff triggered by the authorities' suspension of a recall referendum against the embattled socialist leader._


> The move, in a special legislative session Tuesday, had been expected ever since opposition leaders declared themselves in open rebellion and called for mass street demonstrations to force Maduro from office. But it's unlikely to have any legal effect as Maduro still controls other branches of government, including the Supreme Court, which has already declared the National Assembly illegitimate.
> 
> In Tuesday's vote, in which the opposition argued Maduro had stopped doing his job and effectively abandoned the presidency, several lawmakers also questioned whether he was a dual Colombian national and therefore constitutionally ineligible to hold Venezuela's highest office. It's an old, unproven claim widely seen as a stretch but one that analysts say is a natural reaction to the government's own trampling of the constitution in scrapping the recall that offered the best hope of peacefully resolving Venezuela's political and economic crisis.  "If Maduro has dual nationality, he has no constitutional right to govern Venezuela," said Juan Miguel Matheus, an opposition lawmaker. "He'll go down as one of the biggest liars in history and the constitutional mechanisms to remove him from power and call new elections should be activated."
> 
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Feb 1, 2017)

Maduro gettin' ready to step down?...




*Maduro gives vice president wide-ranging powers*
_Wed, Feb 01, 2017 - Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has given his vice president wide-reaching decree powers, including the ability to determine ministries’ spending plans and expropriate private businesses, in a move that has fueled speculation over possible succession plans._


> Venezuelan Vice President Tareck El Aissami, appointed by Maduro this month, is now authorized to issue economic orders that affect everything from taxes to foreign currency allotments for state-owned companies, according to the official gazette dated Thursday and distributed on Monday.
> 
> The new powers exceed those historically accorded the vice president’s office and rival those at times enjoyed by the president, Central University of Venezuela constitutional law professor Jose Vicente Haro said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 13, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - he looks guilty as sin...




*U.S. blacklists Venezuela's vice president as drug trafficker*
_ Mon Feb 13, 2017 | WASHINGTON - The United States blacklisted Venezuela's Vice President Tareck El Aissami for drug trafficking, the first crackdown by the Trump administration against a top official in President Nicolas Maduro's government for money laundering and the drug trade._


> The U.S. Department of Treasury said it designated El Aissami for sanctions under the Foreign Narcotics Kingpin Designation Act. His associate, Samark Jose Lopez Bello, was targeted for providing material assistance and financial support for El Aissami's activities, Treasury said in a statement.  Treasury also targeted 13 companies owned or controlled by Lopez Bello or other parties that comprise an international network spanning the British Virgin Islands, Panama, Britain, the United States and Venezuela.  "El Aissami facilitated shipments of narcotics from Venezuela, to include control over planes that leave from a Venezuelan airbase, as well as control of drug routes through the ports of Venezuela," a senior U.S. administration official told a conference call with reporters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - he grinnin' like a possum eatin' a persimmon...




*Venezuela's VP shrugs off drug sanctions as US weighs policy*
_Feb 14,`17 -- Venezuela's vice president shrugged off U.S. sanctions identifying him as a major international drug trafficker, saying Tuesday that the actions by the Trump administration only deepen his commitment to the anti-imperialist revolution started by the late Hugo Chavez._


> In a series of defiant messages posted on social media, Tareck El Aissami said the "miserable and defamatory aggression" by the U.S. won't distract him from his job of rescuing Venezuela's crashing economy from what he called sabotage by its conservative opponents.  "They'll never be able to defeat our unbreakable resolution to be free forever," El Aissami said.  The Trump administration on Monday froze the U.S. assets of El Aissami and banned him from entering the U.S. for his alleged role facilitating multiple ton-loads of cocaine shipments from Venezuela. El Aissami is the highest-ranking Venezuelan official to ever be sanctioned by the U.S. and his designation as a drug kingpin is bound to ratchet up tensions between the two countries, who have not exchanged ambassadors since 2010.
> 
> But whether the action signals a hardening U.S. stance toward President Nicolas Maduro's socialist government, or is just a carry-over of policies set in motion by the Obama administration, remains to be seen, analysts said. Under Obama, the U.S. was careful not to call for the unpopular Maduro's removal, as the opposition has been seeking, choosing instead to support a Vatican-sponsored dialogue aimed at avoiding bloodshed.  "Patience has worn out," said Chris Sabatini, editor of Latin America Goes Global, a website that tracks U.S. policy toward the region. "There's a mounting sense of frustration, even in the State Department and on the Hill, that the dialogue is going nowhere."
> 
> ...


----------



## miketx (Feb 14, 2017)

That is what the stains want to bring here.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr. Trump, build that wall! Build Mexico one on their southern border, too!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 21, 2017)

75% of Venezuelans are literally starving to death. This is how Socialism always ends kids.

New study shows 75 percent of Venezuelans losing dangerous amounts of weight due to starvation


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 21, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 75% of Venezuelans are literally starving to death. This is how Socialism always ends kids.
> 
> New study shows 75 percent of Venezuelans losing dangerous amounts of weight due to starvation


 That's bad, we should send them some rabbits and guns.


----------

